# Home Grown Hops True To Type?



## deebee (15/1/04)

I am wondering if anyone who has grown and used their own hops can answer this. There is reportedly a big difference between Goldings grown in Kent and those grown elsewhere. Same with Cascade from Oregon as opposed to NZ. It seems that the location and conditions very significantly affect the product.

Have your home grown hops tasted worse than/as good as/better than/different to the same variety purchased from a commercial supplier?


----------



## Goat (15/1/04)

I was looking at cascade hops at TWOC the other day and there certainly was a big difference in AAUs. The US cascade pellets were around 4.7 - 5.0 ish while the NZ pellets were 11. Don't quote me on that but I was surprised at teh difference.

I thought the theory with homegown hops was to use them for aroma and flavour and lab tested (reliable AAU numbers) bought hops for bittering.


----------



## Batz (15/1/04)

And when you buy/get these hop plants how do you know they are what their suppose to be?
Sorry guys ......I am sure you one growing are correct :blink: :blink:


----------



## Justin (15/1/04)

Good point Batz. Who really knows. I know my POR is one, got it straight off the farmer. But as for AA values and stuff, I don't know, I would only flavour, aroma and dry hop with them. Not sure how good they are though?


----------

